# Talk about Your Avatar



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine is from the terror syndicate website, it's what I/m going as this year...


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Frank the Bunny from Donnie Darko. One of my favorite movies. Met the actor that played him last year. I hope to some day go as frank. But for me its not a costume you can buy, it has to be made.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

Mine is the Stanley Hotel...a place I would love to spend a vacation.


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Mine is the first monster mud reaper that I made. We had a very early snow fall so I put a wreath on him.


----------



## Yendor (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay, just added it. 

Mine is Bub's from homestarrunner.com as a talking wheelchair as he pursues Eh! Steve. He is saying, "Ill get you"

This character can be seen in ins this Strong Bad Email:
Compy 386!

Yeah, I'm a weirdie nerd.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Mine is a picture of Jodelle Ferland as Dark Alessa in "Silent Hill". I still get creeped out by that scene where she is talking to Rose.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Mine is a pic of the first 'Twisted Poppet' art doll that I made. Her name is 'Catastrophe'.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine is one of my kidlets being a goofball with some of the eyeballs I made from a super wonderful fabulous tutorial by Fangoria on here. I thought he looked silly, so I had to use it. 

Otaku - I love your avatar...I can't get enough Silent Hill.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Mine is a picture of the zombies from the Corn Pops commercial. Their singing at the end was stuck in my head so I decided to make an avatar out of them.

YouTube - Corn Pops Zombie Commercial


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Mine is a picture of an angry cupcake and in the background is the flag of an alliance I'm part of over in Cyber Nations. ..the cupcake is from my extremely random nickname they gave me... "cupcakes" ..no clue where that came from.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Mine is just a pic from photobucket that kinda reminds me of me on Halloween. I always dress up witchy......I would give anything for her hair though lol!


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Mine is one of the first pumpkins I ever skin carved rather than just cutting out holes. It's Heather Donahue's iconic nose dripping moment from Blair Witch Project. I was very proud of it then, I am very proud of it now


----------



## Duke Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2009)

Mine is the Scarecrow who is the king of OZ in the movie "Return to OZ" great movie. I love the dark ambiance of it and the "Wheelers" are very creepy.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Mine is the best. Very creative you know. lol


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

Mine is a picture of Tom Latham standing near the The Seven Witches from the cult classic Psychomania. My brother and I use to watch it all the time and it's pretty obscure. It was a toss up between that and old raccoon eyes from The Crawling Hand.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*Mine is Rob Zombie, my hero, and the tag below it, SuperBeast, is a song by him.*


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

It's a pic of me in costume that has been tinted yellow in Photoshop.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Mine is a Pumpkin I carved a few years ago. I thought it looked pretty wicked...


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> Mine is the best. Very creative you know. lol


Yep-Kinda like mine...creativity in overdrive!


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

My avatar is artwork that is on the album AEnima by Tool. I love their music and I thought the picture looked creepy in a halloween sort of way.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine is me....


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Mine is a shot of my all-time favorite Halloween decoration, my black cat, Boo! Yes, that is a Dracula costume that he is wearing!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine is just a pic of me that I altered at the Zombieland promo site. KInda lame, but better than nothing.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Mine is me in my home-made Uruk-Hai costume from a few years ago.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I have this thing for eyes. I almost always have an eye as an avatar no matter what forum I'm on. Windows to your sould ........ and usually that soul is haunted.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I just happened to come across mine on Photobucket, and it represents me so well that I had to save it and eventually use it for something. That is a woman who loves her spider! I will have a pet tarantula one of these days, and when I do I will try to recreate this image with a real photo of me and my T.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, mine is boring compared to all of the other stories, but I love witches, and she embodies the classic evil witch of childhood stories to me, saw her, and she just clicked with me, had a few other ones, , but i do adore my witches. I also like what she says which you can hardly read here, it's "for my pretty"


----------



## aintnohusker (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine is from my favorite vampire...Barnabas Collins. I love the old Dark Shadows series. I just hope that Johnny Depp does it right. Dark Shadows the Movie is set to be released in 2011.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine is the pure and evil side of the seeds sown by my namesake.....sorta a cross between a snake, a witches bright red apple and the Rolling Stones


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love jesters, clowns, mimes, and the such and kept finding them in google and using them as my avatars. just about a different one each week. so one of the old forum members kept calling me jester girl. due to this when i reached 500 posts and could choose a title i chose jester girl. when i stumbled upon this one i liked it so much i have stuck with it.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

mine is a 3D model from a forgotten clown asylum project I was working on that just never got off the ground....maybe one day when I have time


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Still from Bride of Frankenstein - Elsa Lanchester. LOVE her ever since I was little and she's in one of my favorite non-Halloween movies too:. The Inspector General and adored her in Murder By Death too.

I love the classic Universal Monsters, husband's favorite was Frankenstein and my fave was always The Bride of Frankenstein (it was meant to be!)

I keep meaning to do a unique illustration of "the bride" since that's what I do for a living, but you know the story about how the shoemaker's kids all go barefoot...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Mine is... aw... if you don't know you don't like the "Stones".


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Mine is of Gomez Addams. Been a fan of that series since I was a todler. Gomez love life and lives it how he wants no matter what others think. I am kind of like that. Plus, ya gotta love the mustach and cegar (both of wich I have)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Mine is the kiss of death. Don't mess with me


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

ooo ooo I didn't know that. I remember watching the newer series of Dark Shadows around 1991 and them not resuming it the next season I was so mad. 



aintnohusker said:


> Mine is from my favorite vampire...Barnabas Collins. I love the old Dark Shadows series. I just hope that Johnny Depp does it right. Dark Shadows the Movie is set to be released in 2011.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Mine's just me in a costume. I call her "Nyxy" because she's my dark twisted kinky side that doesn't show by daylight normally.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Mine is a sticker that I bought. I scanned it before I stuck it on my trucks rear window. I thought it would make a great avatar.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*avatar*

Mine is a prop that my husband built last year. It's supposed to be the gutter scene from "It."


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine is one of my tattoos, I got it on Halloween 2 years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW.... See this is why I love this forum. Less then 24 hours and we're at 40 posts already. Keep em coming! Love em all.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I found mine on Google. I love Tinker Bell but I thought a little twisted tinker bell was more appropriate for me.


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

I am pumpkinman... and its a pumpkin


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Mine is what I wear to work every Halloween.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Right now mine is my scarecrow.But I normally put up what prop I have finished.So it changes.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Mine is just a skull, but I like that it's abstract and bright orange and red, which is why I picked it.


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

RookieSpooker said:


> *Mine is Rob Zombie, my hero, and the tag below it, SuperBeast, is a song by him.*



Mine is Sheri Moon Zombie, on the set of "The Devil's Rejects."
Our avatars are married!  I chose Sheri because I love her in all of Rob's movies. She is beautiful and very talented.  Not to mention has the potential to be scary as hell...


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine is from one of Iron Maiden's early album covers, Piece of Mind, where Eddie is restrained in a strait jacket while being chained to the wall in a solitary confinement chamber. Any metalhead on the forum can relate and tell you that Iron Maiden is a great band.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Home Depot VS Lowe's in a head to head battle!
-BYH


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

A piece by Caniglia (yeah, he has just one name, like "Madonna" I guess). He is a pretty famous "dark" artist. See CANIGLIA ART


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, mine is just a Wicked Betty Boop (love her).... and I'll let you guess what the 70 stands for...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, when I was a little girl--probably six years old--my mother, who made our Halloween costumes every year (from scratch! She was famous in the neighborhood for it) asked me, "What do you want to be for Halloween this year?"

I said, "I want to be a witch!"

I was surprised by her reaction. She frowned and said, "Oh no. Don't be that. Why would you want to be a witch? Witches are ugly."

Weird response! I said, "Then I want to be a pretty witch."

She said, "There's no such thing."

Now there are a number of ironic things about this exchange (not the least of which was my mom apparently not saying there weren't real witches, just that there were no pretty ones).

But I was SURE there must be pretty witches. I was sure there must be people who could do magic. Then I saw my first episode of Bewitched and I was sold! I loved that show from that moment onward. I'm sure most people here must think that's such silly fluff..."Bewitched"...but to me Samantha Stevens remains my "proof" of pretty witches and that people could live "normal" lives...with just a li'l touch of magic added in.  I'm older and wiser now but I love the magic of Halloween...and I love helping to create it!


----------



## MassacreMistress (Oct 3, 2009)

Mine is a pumpkin I carved at our 2007 Pumpkin Massacre. I had a really tall pumpkin that year and couldn't figure out what to do and was thinking something with a long tongue..... Gene Simmons immediately came to mind!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine came from a comic book cover _(can't remember which now) _but I loved the look on the heroine. The comic book take of a woman in fear reminds me of what we do as haunters and the reactions of the ToTs. It's all in fun.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine is a pic of my prison cell portion of my yard haunt. If Trick r' treaters want candy they have to earn it by getting it from Michael Myers himself. The problem is this prison isn't exactly what you would call "maximum security" which allows ol' Mikey to get out from time to time..... of course they never are in the movies so I guess it fits.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Mine is Lily munster because she is the CREEPY-ist HOMEMAKER. We both have alot in common but I do dust my house at least 10 months out of the year


----------



## Bullyghost (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine is my baby! Although....He is the worlds biggest chicken...If he ever saw a ghost it would be the end of him


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I feel connected to old souls. This pictue represents one of my past lives, I'm sure. Either with or without the slashed neck!


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Mine is my brain tumor - before it was removed October 2008.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2009)

Girl said:


> Mine is my brain tumor - before it was removed October 2008.


WOWWWWWW! That is without question the most interesting avatar story so far. Hope you're doing well today! )


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Mine is a photograph of the holographic "creature" from the Bally Pinball machine "Creature from the Black Lagoon".


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow girl!! I hope you are enjoying a full recovery!!

Mine is me!! At a golf tournament my son is playing in. LOL

Nothing spooky at all. I feel like I'm the odd man out here! I may have to change mine now... LOL


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Mine is the first logo I designed for our side business: STARK Madness - Party Planners. I call him Party Boy.


----------



## Scaranda (Aug 31, 2009)

My avi is artwork from the movie Trick r' Treat. If you haven't heard about it, check it out! It comes out on DVD tomorrow.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Mine is some goofy prop I made off of that goofy Unborn movie.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine is the illustration I did of the Wolf Man for the Polar Lights model kit.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I created my in Photoshop. I have always been fascinated by ghosts and have searched and searched images of ghosts that I like...but I gave up and made my own with help from some Photoshop brushes.

I am always seeing shadows out of the corner of my eye and have had some very strange night time occurrences. That is why I've named my avatar "shadow crosser".


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

A shot from our 2008 party "The Slaughter". I was a slasher victim. My first no sew costumes, just make-up, a foam prosthetic, torn T-shirt, bloody hair, and the mini skirt. No slasher victim would be caught dead with out one!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

my avatar = my artwork in photoshop


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine is a pic of a victim at the guillotine. It is a prop that I put together - the kicking legs with a body stuffed in a NJ Devils hockey jersey and the bucket of severed heads. It is in my graveyard. With spooking lighting and fog it looks great! I will take better photos this year lol


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine is of a famous photo of a ghost known as The Brown Lady...thought to be a genuine picture of a ghostly apparition. I thought it was a pretty amazing photo.


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

One of my first, and still my favorite prop guy.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

My icon is Hocus Pocus, Sarah the witch. One of my favorite movies as a kid.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine is a picture I took at this year's Cedar Point's Halloweekends. Great time out there.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Mine is a pic I took of Christine my FCG from last year.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine is from photobucket..i liked it thats y!!


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hah, I like vampires. I stumbled across this one, and I thought she was pretty. Creepy, but pretty.


----------



## LurkingFear (Sep 19, 2009)

Mine's just a photo of a painting I made for Halloween, somewhat reminiscent of a pumpkin carving.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine will randomly change, but for now it's my very irritated cat "smiled for the camera" after the other cat cleaned her head.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Mine is a sunset cemetery from last year, I decided to drive all of the backroads looking for cool local cemeteries.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

My current avatar is the head to a cemetery statue I drew....

The other one I frequently use is just a drawing of mine I thought befitting of others' perception of my online personality-- you know... when you read a post it's either positive or negative depending upon how you feel at the moment you read the post?


----------



## theooggieman (Sep 5, 2009)

Mine is a pic of one of my corpse props ( Catrina,"the Bride").......kinda looks like the ork from "The Two Towers" that gets steped on by TreeBeard..................still cool though................Im a dork but the pic is cool ....lol


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Mine basically sums me up to the " T ". A female dark angel who is sweet , shy and bashful.*


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I think mine is self explanatory, I live in FL, home of the pink flamingos, but mine are dead


----------



## shafe (Oct 4, 2009)

Mine is the Scarecrow from the Wizard of Oz, my favorite character from that film.
I had a brain hemorrhage in 1993, spent a long time in the hospital. 
My husband would visit each day I knew he was there because he would whistle "If I only had a brain" the nurses got quite a kick out of that.
It made me laugh and I think the whole humor spin we put on it helped me to recover a lot faster.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

mine's a picture of me right before i had to dismember my possessed girlfriend. she was a screamer, alright.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine is me from last Halloween, aint I pretty?


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine is a pumpkin we carved two years ago.....a "pumpkin pi". My screen name is Latin for "snake lover". We have a lot of snakes at and in our house!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Goblin from Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone...best finance-related fantasy or horror image I can come up with (from the overwhelming selection available )


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Which Witch is which?*

Hallow and Boo! 
I like changing avatars - it's like trying on costumes for Halloween! This is my third avatar since joining HF! (Thanks to crazytrain83 who posted it as a pic in the countdown thread.)

It's called "Sexy _Vintage_ Witch" - which seemed just right, since my hubby (MysterE) is always hoping I will pick some hubba-hubba style costume.  
But I always seem to stick with my Witchy Witch! This year, I am tweaking my costume a bit to include a Fortune Telling part. My B-Day is on the 15th - and he gave me a real crystal ball. (Only a man who knows how much I love Halloween would get this as a birthday gift for his witchy woman.  )

Anyway - I love this avatar. Before there were pantyhose girls, there were garter belts. And lemme tell you - sitting on those metal clasps every day was torture!


----------



## Yendor (Sep 28, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> I think mine is self explanatory, I live in FL, home of the pink flamingos, but mine are dead


Funny you should say, my wife and I were at Menards and they had some black flamingos. We were married at the Flamingo in Las Vegas so my wife loves flamigos, so we bought some for Halloween.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Simple one for me. Mine was taken when I was trying out my costume last year.  After this years party, I MIGHT just change it!


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

mine is just a simple one of me in a halloween frame  but before this i had jack from the nightmare before christmas.


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

Mine is a drawering I did of Pirate Flag symbols, you can only see Calico Jack Rackham's at this size, but there is lots of detail in it.

Actually the drawing was originally inverted, but I like this one best.


----------



## zombiemommy (Oct 3, 2009)

Mine is a pic of me trying out my costume for this year. Reagan from the Exorcist


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

I found mine on an avatar website and I fell in love with it! She looks mysterious and sinister all at the same time...plus, I love that she's sitting in the middle of nowhere in the great dress. And she has my hair!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

My black kitten (now a cat) last Halloween just as it went dusk outside in front of some of my lit jack-o-lanterns.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

OMGDan said:


> My black kitten (now a cat) last Halloween just as it went dusk outside in front of some of my lit jack-o-lanterns.



 I thought that was a general halloween pic! haha. Shows that it's a great pic though, I suppose!


----------



## sweetheartkillz (Oct 28, 2009)

*Lady*

Mine is a tattoo I made in memory of my 14 year old dog who passed away this year. Not exactly halloween(ish) but that's all I have on this computer at the moment.


----------



## Kristine (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't think that it shows my avatar, but if it does....that would be me and my little girl serenity. Whom, helps me set up every year and nothing scares her anymore...lol


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

I like beer and I like the Simpsons! 

nuff said? LOL!!


----------



## Kristine (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks to Hallorenescene, I got my avatar up and running! thanks hun!!!!!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

My other passion that sometimes takes me away from working on my Halloween projects is training for and racing Ironman Triathlons. My avatar seems to be the perfect fit for me.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine is the skull that I drew for my logo for Bonefide Productions.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Mine is a few pumpkins that drank to much beer,,, mmmmm, beer.


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

*Off the subject*



Halstaff said:


> My other passion that sometimes takes me away from working on my Halloween projects is training for and racing Ironman Triathlons. My avatar seems to be the perfect fit for me.


Have you ever participated in the Iron Man here in Hawaii? I am a small time runner, and have done some of the marathons here. But never the holy grail here. I do volunteer when work lets me.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

TheEvilQueen said:


> Have you ever participated in the Iron Man here in Hawaii? I am a small time runner, and have done some of the marathons here. But never the holy grail here. I do volunteer when work lets me.


I'm still trying to earn a qualifying spot to race there. I did come over last year as a spectator. What an event! Just hoping to outlast my competition and one day earn the right to race the world championships.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Anyone recognize mine? its obscure...its rowan the little missing girl from the wickerman...


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

The original Wickerman, right? Mine is an awesome free-use image I found of a Goblin.


----------



## TAZ (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine is a prop that my wife bought me for my birthday.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I bought this killer clown costume about 10 years ago,I have several others that i intend to wear every year but none seem to really scare the crap out of everybody like this one...no one seems to love clowns.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

mine is for the National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions website. im teaching a seminar there this year! I cant wait to see all of the incredible things they are going to have! 

So many classes i want to take myself and all of those builders adn vendors..its going to be so fun!!!!!!

Ive got my tickets to the zombie ball too


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Say hello to Dr. Mastermind. He is rather dominant and will rule the world one day, or so he says. 

Actually, it's the cover for Matt McCourt's pretty much one and only Dr. Mastermind album (yeah, I said album) featuring his band from the 80's. Anytime you combine a leather outfit with puppets, you are gonna scare some people...


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's a closer look:



I put this on my wife's phone as her background for a joke, and she opened her cell phone around some PTA Mom types much to her (and esp. their) horror...


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

haha thats great!!!! he reminds me of ozzy


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

I run a haunted pirate ship theme for my Halloween set up....I found my avatar while doing some internet research for "Skeleton pirates".....I thought it looked pretty cool, so I went with it.....!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Mine is my alter-ego, Madame Leota, who dwells in my second home - Walt Disney's Haunted Mansion.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I got mine off of a free avatar page. I was scanning around for something that caught my eye and just loved this one! 

I keep the same avatars on here, the other HF and at FloridaHaunters but on Horrorfind I change it by the season. 
I use pics of Valkyries on the sites where I use that name, my hearse Midnight on Hearsespace and one of my favorite Bucky photos on GOE. I love skeletons! But decided to go with something that fit the name IshWitch more and my love for castles and gothic stuff with a vampire hint (Ish from me being half Polish and having some Irish, English and Scottish in me! LOL! The Witch part came from our oldest when we were laughing about forum names, heheheh). I have a Vargas witch on FLH but someone else uses that one here. A beautiful avatar and glad someone has it!


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

I just like robots.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I found a sticker and scanned it in. I just loved it and since I build so much Halloween props I just kinda...took it.... 

-PB


----------



## gumba (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine's from a comic strip I tried to get syndicated several years ago that never got off the ground. Maybe I'll try again one day....


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Mine is Madam Hooch, flying instructor and Quidditch referee at Hogwart's. 

And this is me costumed as Hooch for Halloween 2007:










Not a bad likeness, huh?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I keep switching mine from the Gar shack I built in my profile pic to my current one which is my Bat Bar of which was my best prop score to date from last year at 90% off from Party city. It was a hit in my garage with the added talking Vampire head from Spirit. I probaly change it back to my shack after I get some good night pics of it with the solar power color LEDs lighting up the roof line at night. Looks very sweet.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Mine is me dressed as a Crazy Alice in Wonderland. We had a photoshoot for our invites 2 years ago, and this pic just made me look really creepy....and I totally love it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creepy and a little mad. love the picture! your pose and expression are awesome
hooch, you look awesome in that picture. you guys are dead ringers. your background is awesome. question for you though, i know how you love twilight and potter, and prefeence as to which you love better


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

MHooch, amazing likeness! When I saw the pic, I thought it was rthe real actress! 

Mine is pretty straight foward, me and the wife on halloween 2009.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I love reading about everyone's avatars! So original. 

I got mine when I googled 'halloween' and 'cat'. It looked spooky, so I went with it.


----------



## Ramiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Mine it's just me with some photoshop magic to turn myself into a pumpkin demon or something... LOL


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Its my cat. I figured everyone has a spooky/scary avatar, so why not do a cute one and stand out


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

The avatar I use is me in the cemetery in Oakland at the top of Piedmont Ave. My profile pic is me in my possessed priest silicone makeup, teeth, and contacts at HauntCon 2009. I made the teeth and make up.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, i use to have an aunt who lived in oakland. she lived by some park that had like a fairy theme to it.


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

My avatar and signiture line are from my favorite haunted house movie, The Haunting (the one from 1963, not the goofy, more recent version). I read the book when I was a little kid and it scared the crap out of me. The 1963 movie is very like the book and I recomend them both. My avatar comes from a producton photo of the cast standing in front of Hill House.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine is a picture from 2009 haunt.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I am dressed as 'Little red riding wolf" did you know the wolf was a cross dresser, after he ate hood he loved her outfit so much he decided to give it a try.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*avatar*



Arlita said:


> I am dressed as 'Little red riding wolf" did you know the wolf was a cross dresser, after he ate hood he loved her outfit so much he decided to give it a try.


arlita, yes the wolf was a cross dresser, but it was grandmas costume he donned. older women can rock too!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Im sporting a new Avie! I picked it because ........well let see.

Shes a hipper more modern version of one of my favorite characters
She wears her heart on her sleeve (or rather arm) much like I do
She wears her scars proudly again as i do

Shes just cool*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

she's cool spooky, just like you


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

My avatar is a picture my wife took of a Jack O'Lantern I torched on Halloween a few years back. Carving pumpkins has been my favorite part of Halloween since I was a kid.
And Hallorenescene, older women absolutely rock!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*avatar*



Pumpkin Butcher said:


> My avatar is a picture my wife took of a Jack O'Lantern I torched on Halloween a few years back. Carving pumpkins has been my favorite part of Halloween since I was a kid.
> And Hallorenescene, older women absolutely rock!


thanks, that's the nicest thing anyone could say to me, you just put a big  on my face and probably some others as well
and i love your torched pumpkin


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

osenator said:


> MHooch, amazing likeness! When I saw the pic, I thought it was rthe real actress!
> 
> Mine is pretty straight foward, me and the wife on halloween 2009.


The avatar _IS_ Zoe Wanamaker as Madam Hooch. The picture is me. Just wanted to clarify. 

It is interesting to see how everyone came up with their avatars....good thread.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

*Mines from the cartoon Beetlejuice one of my favorite dead characters...*


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> arlita, yes the wolf was a cross dresser, but it was grandmas costume he donned. older women can rock too!


Hallorenscene, I must agree with you I,m no grandma but I am turning 50 this month waaaaaah waaaaaah. Anyways of all my ages I can say this one is bothering me a little bit. Silly to think about it this way but I may only have 10 to 15 more Halloween's to go then I will be too decrepit to set up my haunt. But knowing me age wont stop me I will be the crazy old lady on Little Court.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine is my 9ft Scarecrow in the front yard


----------



## Dreamreaper (Mar 11, 2010)

Not understanding that one rob


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine is a zombie I made for another site. I then decided to lop off his head and create an avatar. Yes he has an ax in his head so technically he would be a dead dead zombie.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine is "The Tramp", a manniquin that my husband found a few years back. she was naked except for a tie. In the pic she was dressed for the devil room in our haunt.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine is a Jason mask I made a year or two ago.


----------



## rmtallman (Nov 25, 2009)

Mine is our kitchen table centerpiece. I made this prop in 2005. She is a vampire that came over for dinner but the stake did not kill her. So we cut off her head and chained it to a platter. She tried to scream so we stuffed in a sound and light activated jack-o-lantern that lights up and makes a spooky noise. The children now have trouble eating breakfast in the kitchen.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

I just really like a good, nasty-looking gargoyle. A small army of them serve as the "guardians" of my graveyard on The Big Night. I found this one on Wikipedia and he was perfect for the job. Looks thoroughly eeevil.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine is just a pic of some decorations that I put out.


----------

